# Doctor visit......



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol nice


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I figured you would like that one Jon... lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Lol.....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha - love it!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I had to send that to my son and the son n law. We all suffer from that.

----that is all---


----------

